# Seating at the Olympia Theatre



## eiregal (20 Jun 2008)

Where would be the best place to sit for a comedy gig, the stalls or the circle?


----------



## WaterSprite (20 Jun 2008)

I think circle, but I'm really short!


----------



## eiregal (20 Jun 2008)

Thanks, went for the circle earlier.


----------



## QED (20 Jun 2008)

Are you going to see Chris Rock? Do you know if there are tickets left?


----------



## Complainer (22 Jun 2008)

If you have long legs, you'll be better standing. The Olympia is a beautiful old venue, but the lack of leg room is crazy, and possibly dangerous if there was ever an evacuation. I'm a six-footer, and my knees end up somewhere around my ears, which normally only happens in certain pleasurable situations.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Jun 2008)

This is discussed elsewhere in some detail on Askaboutmoney

My own view is that Row G is the best as there is an aisle in front of you. 

Brendan


----------

